# First paycheck



## flame334 (Oct 5, 2022)

So if i start at distribution center tomorrow then will i get paid for only 4 hours the week after next or will i get paid for working my regular shift to which is sunday monday and saturday? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## gracefulfillment (Oct 5, 2022)

Not a DC worker but afaik, their workweeks are 12a sun - 1159p sat, they're ~6am sun - 559am sun so it doesn't change mid shift. but any shifts sun morning thru sat night should be on the same check. so saturday on this check, sun mon and sat next week on the next


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 6, 2022)

If you work 4hrs Thursday and 12hrs Saturday, you’ll get paid for 16hrs next Thursday, if you don’t work again until Sunday then your check will only be for 4hrs. There isn’t a lag week, so you’ll get paid next week, not the week after.
Like grace said, payroll week starts and ends at 6am Sunday.


----------

